# Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

					Dass es in der just vergangenen Woche sehr hektisch zugegangen ist ja mittlerweile ein alter Hut. Dass viele Redakteure bis zur allerletzten Abgabeminute tippen, berichten wir hier ja auch bestimmt nicht zum ersten Mal. Und trotz alle der Hektik und des geordneten Chaos ist auch die PCGH 05/2014 wieder ein tolles Heft geworden. Ab dem 2.4.2014 können Sie Sich selbst davon überzeugen. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Ach ja, die Bildschirmdrehungstastenkombination---immer wieder für einen Lacher gut!


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Jetzt habe ich Hunger!


----------



## XD-User (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Sieht ja wieder nach einer sehr guten Woche aus 

Bild 1: Hunger 
Bild 2: Türlich sind Raff und unser Spieleonkel gute Freunde 
Bild 3: Marco: Mein Anti-Viren Programm schör diggär!
Bild 4: Ich möchte nicht wissen wie Carsten zuhause sein Essen schneidet...
Bild 6: Plot Twist, Herr Stöwer arbeitet immer auf dem Kopf!
Bild 7: Indiz Nr. 1 fehlt... seine geliebte Tasse.

PS: Alles gute nachträglich Boss


----------



## _chiller_ (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Alles Gute nachträglich an dieser Stelle


----------



## TempestX1 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Ich dachte das Affenkottelett heißt seit dem GiantKnife "Gelbwurst"?  

Achja, herzlichen Glückwunsch, Chef!


----------



## ViperZ (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Natürlich auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich 
Und btw: Für mich sieht es so aus als ob der gute Raff die größte Pizza hat, kann das sein? oO Wenn ja dann oller Vielfraß P


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



13loo17fight3r schrieb:


> Und btw: Für mich sieht es so aus als ob der gute Raff die größte Pizza hat, kann das sein? oO Wenn ja dann oller Vielfraß P


 
Wie Vielfraß?

Ich kann auf dem Bild nur kleine Pizzen und kleine Nudeldingsbumsschalen sehen... wenn das Vielfräße sind dann bin ich mit den üblichen 40cm-Pizzen wohl ein lebendiger Scheunendrescher  

Hat sich da keiner getraut sich ne Große zu holen? Die zwei € mehr hätte Thilo sicherlich noch verkraftet...


----------



## ich111 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Alles Gute Thilo!


----------



## GoldenMic (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

42? 

Bild 4: Banana for scale?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 42?


 Der Sinn des Lebens ist leider knapp vorbei.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Also ich hatte tatsächlich eine "große" Pizza (wobei das gefühlt nur 32-34 cm Durchmesser sind) und einige Kollegen eine kleine. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Also bei einer 32-34 cm Pizza die als "groß" angepriesen wird hätte ich irgendwie (je nach Preis) das Verlangen den Lieferanten in Frage zu stellen... 

Aber Hut ab vor den Adleraugen von 13loo17, da hat jemand wohl echte Pizzaerfahrung...


----------



## akuji13 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Der war Zivi?

Bevor ich das wusste, war er mir symphatischer.


----------



## jamie (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Dann sollte Don Marco wohl lieber schnell den FixMe-Stick einstecken. 
Aber keine Angst, die NSA passt schon auf, dass kein böser Russe auf deinen Rechner kommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Also ich hatte tatsächlich eine "große" Pizza (wobei das gefühlt nur 32-34 cm Durchmesser sind) und einige Kollegen eine kleine.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Misst man bei euch die Rangordnung an der Größe der Pizza?


----------



## Flay (23. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Banane an Grafikkarte? War der Kühler etwa ein Bananenprodukt, was man erst noch richtig einstellen muss, oder eher die Treiber?


----------



## ViperZ (24. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Ich wusste es doch  Mir ist einfach der Pizzakarton von dem Kollegen links neben Raff aufgefallen. Und dann einfach mit grober Skalierung über den Tisch gegangen  Haha 
Aber zumindest hier sind 32cm unter "normal" einzustufen. Da stimme ich dir zu Alk.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Misst man bei euch die Rangordnung an der Größe der Pizza?


 
Ja. Und die Herren mit den Nudelportionen haben die/den Längsten, weil die aneinandergereihte Gesamtlänge der Teigerzeugnisse das Maß ist. 



MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bevier (24. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Hm, Pfeil im Knie? Ich hoffe, du bist trotzdem noch in der Lage uns in Zukunft mit Grafikkartentests umfassend zu informieren.
Da arbeitet ihr so viel näher an Italien und es gibt nur solch winzige Pizzen? Naja, vollgefressen arbeitet es sich auch nicht mehr so gut ^^

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich auch von mir.


----------



## XT1024 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also bei einer 32-34 cm Pizza die als  "groß" angepriesen wird hätte ich irgendwie (je nach Preis) das  Verlangen den Lieferanten in Frage zu stellen...


Ist doch groß genug. Der Sommer steht vor der Tür und da kann man, oder der Pizzabäcker für die Kunden, mal auf die Bikinifigur* achten.
*(oder was man sonst trägt) 


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Und die Herren mit den Nudelportionen haben die/den Längsten, weil die aneinandergereihte Gesamtlänge der Teigerzeugnisse das Maß ist.


 Nudelvergleich? Davon gibt es keine Bilder?


----------



## Tech_13 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Kurze Hosen zur Identifizierung braucht es nicht, Redakteure hinterlassen Spuren, welche sie unter ihren Schreibtischen zu verstecken suchen. Zuweilen kann man sogar Lebensmittel in ihrem Umfeld finden (wobei sich Erfrischungsgetränke, von einem nicht näher genannten Onlineshop, besonders großer Beliebtheit erfreuen).
Und wer jetzt nicht mehr weiter weiß, der sehe sich doch mal PCGH in Gefahr an und halte nach dem gefährlichsten Redakteur ausschau.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. März 2014)

*AW: Der Meister lädt zum Pizza-Dinner, ein von Titanen genervter Phil und Marcos Angst vor der russischen PC-Übernahme - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

Danke übrigens an alle "guten" Wünsche


----------

